# Xổ số miền Bắc hôm nay lúc mấy giờ?



## toptinbds (10 Tháng năm 2021)

SXMB - XSMB - KQXSMB - Kết Quả Xổ Số Miền Bắc hôm nay vào lúc 18h10 - XSTD - XSHN - Xổ số MB. Xổ Số Hà Nội - Xổ Số Kiến Thiết Miền Bắc nhanh và chính xác nhất, mở thưởng vào lúc 18h10' hàng ngày từ thứ 2 đến chủ nhật tại trường quay 53E Hàng Bài, quận Hoàn Kiếm, Thủ Đô Hà Nội.

xsmbvn.com/xo-so-mien-bac

Xổ số miền Bắc hôm nay lúc mấy giờ?​Xổ số mền Bắc (hoặc đài Bắc) quay thưởng vào lúc 18h15p tất cả các ngày từ Thứ 2 – Chủ nhật hàng tuần (riêng các ngày Tết âm lịch, thường nghỉ 4 ngày) tại trường quay 53E Hàng Bài, quận Hoàn Kiếm, Thủ Đô Hà Nội.


Có tổng cộng 6 đài quay số mở thưởng luân phiên trong tuần của xổ số kiến thiết miền bắc:

- Xổ số Thủ Đô (XSHN) mở thưởng vào hai ngày thứ 2 và thứ 5 trong tuần.

- Quảng Ninh mở thưởng vào thứ 3.

- Bắc Ninh mở thưởng vào thứ 4.

- Hải Phòng mở thưởng vào thứ 6.

- Nam Định mở thưởng vào thứ 7.

- Thái Bình mở thưởng vào chủ nhật.

 Ngoài ra, bạn có thể xem SXMB hoặc kết quả dự đoán của các chuyên gia soi cầu XSMB tại: Soi cầu dự đoán XSMB hôm nay



Cơ cấu giải thưởng KQXSMB:

– Giải đặc biệt: Có 3 giải mỗi lần quay, mỗi giải này gồm có 5 số và 3 ký hiệu. Mỗi giải có trị giá là 1.000.000.000 vnđ (một tỷ đồng).

– Giải phụ đặc biệt: Ngoài ra còn có giải phụ là những vé trùng với GĐB, nhưng không trùng kí hiệu của GĐB thì sẽ trúng giải phụ. Gồm 12 phụ, mỗi giải có trị giá 20.000.000 vnđ. Căn cứ tính giải là vé số trùng cả 5 số so với giải đặc biệt nhưng khác ký hiệu.

– Giải khuyến khích: Giải này dành cho những vé có 2 số cuối của hàng đơn vị và hàng chục trùng với 2 số cuối giải đặc biệt. Có 15.000 giải với trị giá là 40.000 vnđ mỗi giải.

– Giải nhất: Có 15 giải nhất mỗi kỳ, mỗi giải trị giá 10.000.000 vnđ. Anh em sẽ được nhận thưởng nếu các số trong vé trùng với giải nhất được công bố.

– Giải nhì: Có 30 giải nhì với trị giá 5.000.000 vnđ mỗi giải.

– Giải ba: Có 90 giải ba với trị giá số tiền là 1.000.000vnđ mỗi giải.

– Giải tư: Mỗi giải nhận được 400.000 vnđ và có tổng số 600 giải.

– Giải năm: Mỗi kỳ có 900 giải năm xuất hiện và mức thưởng là 200.000 vnđ mỗi giải.

– Giải sáu: Có tới 4.500 giải 6 với trị giá 100.000 vnđ mỗi giải.

Trường hợp vé SXMB của bạn có dãy số trùng với nhiều kết quả trong bảng thì sẽ được nhận cùng lúc tất cả các giải thưởng đó.



Lãnh thưởng xổ số miền Bắc ở đâu?

– Đối với giải thưởng loại hình xổ số truyền thống, thời gian lĩnh thưởng từ 7h30 sáng đến 17h00 tại Phòng trả thưởng: 53E Hàng Bài, Q.Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội và các chi nhánh xổ số kiến thiết.

– Đối với giải thưởng loại hình xổ số lô tô, thời gian lĩnh thưởng từ 7h30 sáng đến 17h00 tại Phòng trả thưởng: 2B Quang Trung, Q.Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội hoặc buổi tối từ 20h00 đến 21h00 tại Phòng Trả thưởng: 53E Hàng Bài, Q. Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội và các chi nhánh xổ số kiến thiết.

– Đối với giải thưởng xổ số điện toán, thời gian lĩnh thưởng 7h30 đến 17h00 tại Phòng trả thưởng: 53E Hàng Bài, Q.Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội và các chi nhánh xổ số kiến thiết. 

- Ngoài ra đối với các giải thưởng xổ số điện toán giá trị dưới 10 triệu đồng, có thể lĩnh thưởng ngay tại các đại lý xổ số điện toán trên khắp địa bàn thành phố Hà Nội.



Thông tin cty xổ số kiến thiết Thủ Đô

Tên giao dịch tiếng Việt: Công ty Xổ số Kiến thiết Thủ Đô

Tên Tiếng Anh: Ha Noi Capital Contruction Lottery Company Limited

Tên viết tắt: CLC (Capital Lottery Company)., LTD.

Địa chỉ: 53E - Hàng Bài - Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội.

Điện thoại: 084.43.9433636 - Fax: 84.43.9438874 Hotline: 84.43.9439928, 84.43.9433123


----------

